# Burned up crossovers



## thorzeen (May 17, 2008)

HI all

Hope this is the right place to ask this question

I have a set of store bought speakers (Def Tec 7001's)

i keep burning up the crossovers 

this has happened twice now

What i don't understand is while the crossovers are burned up i haven't burned up a single driver

does this seem strange?

i'm powering them with a emotiva xpa-2


----------



## Bill Fitzmaurice (Jun 14, 2008)

thorzeen said:


> does this seem strange?


Bizarre is more like it. Unless it uses extremely cheap components you should hear high level distortion well below where there would be enough power to burn whatever it's burning. More details would help to make a diagnosis.


----------



## thorzeen (May 17, 2008)

Bill Fitzmaurice said:


> Bizarre is more like it. Unless it uses extremely cheap components you should hear high level distortion well below where there would be enough power to burn whatever it's burning. More details would help to make a diagnosis.


I can't judge the quality of the components of the crossovers

in the center of them is a white rectangle plastic resister? 

It and the glue around it heated to the point that it charred the board it is attached to, literary bubbled the back of it

this happened to each crossover in each of the two speakers

each speaker has 6 drivers for a total of 12 and none of them are damaged best i can tell, i tested the ohm on the drivers i pulled out to replace the crossovers 

speakers were played loudly for a couple of hours using a emotive xpa-2 rated at 250 at 8ohms 500 at 4 ohms i did not hear any distortation i use a denon 3808 as a pre/pro

Speakers are rated "Compatible with 8 Ohms" and their tec guy says they are indeed 4 ohm
rated at 600watts

crossovers are Linkwitz-Riley crossover

any ideas?

thanks


----------



## Aaron Gilbert (Nov 12, 2008)

If you're burning resistors, then you are sending the crossovers more power than they can continuously handle, in my opinion. I know that it does seem odd that you are able to do this without damaging a single driver. Did you ask Definitive what you could do to rectify the problem? I see the only solutions as either keeping the volume lower, or installing resistors with a higher power rating. I have yet to see a Definitive crossover which I feel will withstand 500w continuously for any sustained period.


----------

